# Lyft Passenger Going to LAX Is Left in Random Parking Lot After Driver Realizes He’ll Only Make $6



## akamai (Aug 3, 2017)

A man who ordered a Lyft to take him to Los Angeles International Airport this week was dropped off at a random parking lot instead after the driver realized how little money he would be making on the trip, according to a video recording of the incident.

Darryl, a pilot for a major airline who didn't want his last name used or his employer identified, was headed to LAX on Thursday morning for work when the incident took place.

He was on a tight schedule when the driver apparently realized it wasn't worth it financially for him to get the passenger to his destination and abruptly decided to abandon him.

http://ktla.com/2018/04/06/lyft-pas...g-lot-after-driver-realizes-hell-only-make-6/


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

We need more incidents like this. When the public Start a to realize how little we make, it will stem the flow of new drivers and start the ball rolling on drivers making a realistic amount for these crap trips.


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

Mista T said:


> We need more incidents like this. When the public Start a to realize how little we make, it will stem the flow of new drivers and start the ball rolling on drivers making a realistic amount for these crap trips.


Yes! More passenger abandonment in obscure places to demonstrate our frustration at low wages.

Maybe give a few pax a good head thumping and butt kicking to really illustrate the desperation we feel for over saturation of drivers.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Gung-Ho said:


> Yes! More passenger abandonment in obscure places to demonstrate our frustration at low wages.
> 
> Maybe give a few pax a good head thumping and butt kicking to really illustrate the desperation we feel for over saturation of drivers.


Nothing wrong with slamming the door on a pax's head to wake them up about the cheap Uber pricing.









It seems as though we have to pull teeth with pax just to get a tip.


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Nothing wrong with slamming the door on a pax's head to wake them up about the cheap Uber pricing.
> View attachment 220151
> 
> 
> ...


Nyuk Nyuk!


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

Ant mistake #1: Accepting the Pilot's Ping at non-surge rate.
Clearly the driver didn't think this through.
WTF?
Seller's remorse?
You agreed to a job.
Finish it or don't take it.
IMO


----------



## dennis09 (Apr 4, 2017)

The problem is that the public doesn't care. Noone does. They are more than happy to keep using the service despite the abuse. In fact, it's _precisely_ _why_ they use it in the first place. Cheap cheap cheap.

Don't forget that this is a country willing to turn a blind eye to child slave labor. Many Chinese factories push their workers to the point of suicide, and we all know this! But for the right price we still turn a blind eye.

Even in this report, notice how the entire thing focuses on how the rider was treated. They *completely ignored* the plight of the driver. If the situation was reversed they wouldn't accept the trip either.

The real beef should be with lyft and the fact that this dude is making $6 on a 45 minute trip to the airport.



ÜberKraut said:


> WTF?
> Seller's remorse?
> You agreed to a job.
> Finish it or don't take it.
> IMO


B.S. They intentionally hide the information needed to make an informed decision. How tf was this guy to know that the rider was going to the airport when he took the ping?

This is yet another problem their system creates. It is clear the driver wouldn't have accepted if he'd known beforehand.

You're the type that actually beleived them when they called you a "business owner". Well guess what, you're not. They use that to screw you over even further by leaving you with the taxes and expenses.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Gung-Ho said:


> Nyuk Nyuk!


Moe, "how long you had a weak back ? " .....Curly, "ohhh, about a week back ....nyuk nyuk nyuk"


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

akamai said:


> A man who ordered a Lyft to take him to Los Angeles International Airport this week was dropped off at a random parking lot instead after the driver realized how little money he would be making on the trip, according to a video recording of the incident.
> 
> Darryl, a pilot for a major airline who didn't want his last name used or his employer identified, was headed to LAX on Thursday morning for work when the incident took place.
> 
> ...


"He was on a tight schedule"

Translates as "running late and expected the driver to hurry."

Who wants to bet he said something to the driver about getting him to work faster and the driver dumped him at that point?


----------



## Cigars (Dec 8, 2016)

Every driver should do this.

As a 1099 contractor, we are a contractor and not an employee.
If the contract, whose terms (distance, etc.) we are given is unprofitable, then we should abandon the contract.

We receive zero good faith or return customers because we provide a "good service".
Any positive experience we provide, reflects not on us (like it would a contractor), but on Uber/Lyft.
We have zero incentive to provide a good experience for nonprofitable rides.
So we should not provide a good experience, but instead provide a poor experience, for all nonprofitable rides.

We are not a business that can sell something at a loss today to create a return customer. That return customer will get another driver.
We are not an employee that represents the "Lyft Community".
If we get no "good faith" or return business, why should we act in good faith or provide good service?

Kudos to the driver that treated his customer the way Uber and Lyft treat him.


----------



## dkhosistraviskmadoffda2nd (Apr 7, 2018)

Driver should of cancelled before rider got in that's a rookie mistake. I do the same thing daily no issues.

Lyft can't fire someone for not wanting to provide free labor period, & this guy is a pos wanting him fired for not wanting to drive for free. He knew what he was doing didn't care about the speeding till he was kicked out probably was rushing the dude cuz he was running late, driver was like ef this not getting a ticket for $6 GTFO lol

The algorithm knows if it's less than minimum wage for the hour & it sends the illegal request anyway.

Every 30+mile ride I do accept which is 99% of them now cuz you HAVE to screen I also let EVERY rider know drivers lose money on every ride under 10 miles.

These people are thieves not customers don't even let them in your ride start trip @ 1/4 Mike away less than $10 for the hour or undesireable CANCEL

Show the algorithm you an adult not a child in the 1970s



Gung-Ho said:


> Yes! More passenger abandonment in obscure places to demonstrate our frustration at low wages.
> 
> Maybe give a few pax a good head thumping and butt kicking to really illustrate the desperation we feel for over saturation of drivers.


Obscure? It was a parking lot another cockroach picked him up in 3 minutes & got $2 after gas while this over sleeping fat bastard got a free ride credit to the airport

He's too old to be a snowflake but entitled much? GTFO my car the faster you do the faster you can exploit someone else 1 star service 1 star price

Try xl, select, black we don't cancel as much or handing the driver least a $5 bill like you did 20+ years ago with family & friends when the rate was double what it is now



dennis09 said:


> The problem is that the public doesn't care. Noone does. They are more than happy to keep using the service despite the abuse. In fact, it's _precisely_ _why_ they use it in the first place. Cheap cheap cheap.
> 
> Don't forget that this is a country willing to turn a blind eye to child slave labor. Many Chinese factories push their workers to the point of suicide, and we all know this! But for the right price we still turn a blind eye.
> 
> ...


yup they don't care why should they? If the subway down the street selling $5 footlongs for $1 I'm eating there 3 times a day till they go out of business & I haven't ate fast food since the 90s more than a handful of times a year

Poor people aren't supposed to have chauffeurs & private drivers but best believe if I couldn't afford a car but could summon one from my trap phone for 1970s prices well it's in the app store must be legal so I'd be all over it too

Cancel before the ones who pick these rides up are just as bad as Uber/Lyft for the rates

Stop accepting any rides that don't gross least $10 or you deserve it, until that happens they'll keep sending them because you telling the algorithm you like the treatment

It's already down to a penny the algorithm can't go any lower and it even calls the penny "premium"


----------



## gw03081958 (Jun 28, 2016)

Mista T said:


> We need more incidents like this. When the public Start a to realize how little we make, it will stem the flow of new drivers and start the ball rolling on drivers making a realistic amount for these crap trips.


We need another Jimmy Hoffa to step in and stick up Kalanicks ass.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

akamai said:


> A man who ordered a Lyft to take him to Los Angeles International Airport this week was dropped off at a random parking lot instead after the driver realized how little money he would be making on the trip, according to a video recording of the incident.
> 
> Darryl, a pilot for a major airline who didn't want his last name used or his employer identified, was headed to LAX on Thursday morning for work when the incident took place.
> 
> ...


Feeling vindicated.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

akamai said:


> A man who ordered a Lyft to take him to Los Angeles International Airport this week was dropped off at a random parking lot instead after the driver realized how little money he would be making on the trip, according to a video recording of the incident.
> 
> Darryl, a pilot for a major airline who didn't want his last name used or his employer identified, was headed to LAX on Thursday morning for work when the incident took place.
> 
> ...


This is wrong in so many ways:

The driver agreed to accept the fees paid when he signed up.

The driver accepted the ride and was obligated to finish the trip, as the rider did nothing to warrant being ejected.

Anything that might have happened to the rider would be on the driver. Thank God nothing happened to the rider.

This is the kind of behavior that gives rideshares a bad name. I hope this pile of crap is not only deactivated, but sued by the rider.


----------



## dkhosistraviskmadoffda2nd (Apr 7, 2018)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> This is wrong in so many ways:
> 
> The driver agreed to accept the fees paid when he signed up.
> 
> ...


3000+ rides 1st month took em all to learn new area only had to put 1 person out the ride & it was in that first month.

Arrive start trip no destination but I can see her with a carry on luggage threw her window from street as sh drinks coffee & talks in phone, I figure it's airport no biggy 40+ miles, send text "here" 5 minutes goes by could cancel but hey $50 an hour take your time, she finally mosies out gets in car, so I tell her there's no destination airport? No it's some business down the street, fine ef it you here now, please put in destination...oh I'll tell ya so I get to the first stop sign and say right or left, oh hold on while she starts talking on phone....

So I pulled over said I'm ending this trip you need to get out about 7 houses from where I picked her up, told her it was a $4 trip so not worth it, illegal minimum fare from 1971 & waste another drivers time. She looked liked someone killed her puppy idgaf this dude was late asked the driver to speed & hurry, the driver was already pissed because he messed up accepting the ride probably had a high cancel rate & was taking one for the team & the guy said something out of pocket so the driver put him out.

It happens 1 outta every 10 rides take one for the team still I like to keep my cancel rate in the low 30% & even that once makes me wanna throw the thief out the ride the 96% of drivers who fail gotta deal with thieves 8 outta 10 trips lol

$4 haha $6 haha $8 still for $10 fair but you a cheapskate $15 slightly above minimum wage

If you are an adult risking your life for a few tacos you deserve a bad name, a worthless vehicles, & the 96% by design failure rate, you don't respect yourself accepting what a paperboy in the 1980s made, why should others?


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

dkhosistraviskmadoffda2nd said:


> 3000+ rides 1st month took em all to learn new area only had to put 1 person out the ride & it was in that first month.
> 
> Arrive start trip no destination but I can see her with a carry on luggage threw her window from street as sh drinks coffee & talks in phone, I figure it's airport no biggy 40+ miles, send text "here" 5 minutes goes by could cancel but hey $50 an hour take your time, she finally mosies out gets in car, so I tell her there's no destination airport? No it's some business down the street, fine ef it you here now, please put in destination...oh I'll tell ya so I get to the first stop sign and say right or left, oh hold on while she starts talking on phone....
> 
> ...


If a rider cannot follow the rules, such as updating a destination, then ending the trip is ligit. The rider that was dumped in the parking lot did nothing wrong.


----------



## dkhosistraviskmadoffda2nd (Apr 7, 2018)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> If a rider cannot follow the rules, such as updating a destination, then ending the trip is ligit. The rider that was dumped in the parking lot did nothing wrong.


Did nothing wrong because you believe him?

Rider knew what they were doing far as I'm concerned if at anytime I want you out my property & you're not paying me well GTFO don't care if he was a gentleman, sneezed wrong, or what most likely happened asked this driver to hurry 1 too many times for him to take so he said ef it

Two wrongs don't make a right but no dough no soup for you since you in a hurry wait longer for another driver, kick Rocks, pull out your camera phone like the cheap biatch you are, huff & puff to your crappy job, YouTube it, vlog it

Free country for the most part & we are technically "independent contractors" people make up all types of excuses for free rides especially if they miss a flight or are poor people (use of x instead of xl, select, black where he wouldn't be treated like this because he's actually paying over costs)1 star price 1 star service

Uber is the enemy, Lyft is the enemy, riders going less than 10 miles that don't hand you least $5 when getting in are the enemy, pool drivers are the enemy, & x drivers that don't cancel less than 10 Mile trips are the enemy

It's war profit vs. losses I k ow which side I fight for

Poor people and cheap people aren't supposed to have chauffeurs & private drivers period, this service is not for them it's a trap even for them, you think someone who can't afford what a 16 year old can save for over a few months are paying the credit cards to zero? Nope interest on all those cheap rides. Buy a effing car like an adult decent ones come to $15 a day or risk your life and depend on grandpa Simpson or Apu not killing you in an accident or dropping you in a parking lot..

Non tipping Idiots think they getting over still paying for a ride they took last july or paying $7 to get to their $11 per hour jobs like that's gonna turn out good


----------



## dennis09 (Apr 4, 2017)

dkhosistraviskmadoffda2nd said:


> yup they don't care why should they?


The real question is:

*If they don't care about the drivers being screwed over for cheap rides, then why should we care about them? 
*


dkhosistraviskmadoffda2nd said:


> Stop accepting any rides that don't gross least $10 or you deserve it, until that happens they'll keep sending them because you telling the algorithm you like the treatment


Once again, this is part of the issue here. They hide the information needed for drivers to make informed decisions.

A trip includes a beginning and an end point. So without a destination I have not accepted your trip, only your _trip request_.

If I don't like where you're going then oh well.

Good thing we've ready established that neither of us cares about the other. Denied.


----------



## dkhosistraviskmadoffda2nd (Apr 7, 2018)

dennis09 said:


> The real question is:
> 
> *If they don't care about the drivers being screwed over for cheap rides, then why should we care about them?
> *
> ...


I'm simple I accept it, once I start it I do simple math.

If I cancel will I just lose $1 or more than $1 depending on the location it can be a $2-3 loss if so I cancel. If it's the airport which is $50-$75 an hour I accept it. Quite easy to knock 2-3 of those out in the 3 hours I usually watch squawk box then do I wake n bake for first take or grab another decisions decisions

Everyone knows what they doing after basic self preservation it's exploit the desperate or not so good at math..

It would be nice if Uber showed approx miles & direction the destination is but they won't that works for everyone & is too efficient letting drivers least head in a direction they want, it would be nice if the made sure drives grossed a minimum$10, it would be nice if I didn't have to game some evil algorithm and just drive it is what it is

In my market anyone else that does otherwise is stupid & beneath me & no one is getting in my car for less than $10 period but at this point I even avoid the 20-30s I'll bless the cockroaches that circle my home base 24/7 idleing burning gas far from home while I pick & choose from the bed or couch

All 4.7 or less ignored
All x farther than 7 min ignored
Don't reply to my pretext cancelled
Reply but not what I want to hear cancelled
Start trip not airport cancelled
Reply to my liking head down to the ride I auto started from the bed to warm up or cool down
Airport 5 star service thanks
Join the 1%
I don't even leave the house to go to the car till I get a text back 90% of the time and get no complaints, tipped regularly turns out people going to a place with purpose appreciate my service the rest don't exist just like they money


----------



## dennis09 (Apr 4, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> The driver accepted the ride and was obligated to finish the trip, as the rider did nothing to warrant being ejected.


The driver accepted the trip request. Not the trip. There's a difference.



UBERPROcolorado said:


> Anything that might have happened to the rider would be on the driver. Thank God nothing happened to the rider.


Sorry buddy. Doesn't work that way. Your only obligation is to drop them off in a safe location.

Once the rider exits the vehicle your responsibility to them is legally over. Even the insurance coverage ends the second you end the trip.

Now if you're making a moral argument then just save it, because we've already established that neither party cares about the other.



UBERPROcolorado said:


> This is the kind of behavior that gives rideshares a bad name. I hope this pile of crap is not only deactivated, but sued by the rider.


No they give _themselves_ a bad name by forcing us into these uncomfortable situations with pax.

They do it knowing that many drivers will seek to avoid confrontation with a rider thats already in the car and will just take the trip.

You're busy defending these companies while they're busy setting you up for failure. And youre too ignorant to see the manipulation. You get what you pay for.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

It's stuff like this that is causing Seattle to be proactive. Drivers don't get paid a fair amount, and are helpless to change our plight. Sometimes a little govt intervention is necessary.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

dennis09 said:


> The driver accepted the trip request. Not the trip. There's a difference.
> 
> Sorry buddy. Doesn't work that way. Your only obligation is to drop them off in a safe location.
> 
> ...


Just wanted to say publicly that I really like the way you post. Your posts show a lot of thought has gone into what you're conveying, and I really appreciate that. Thanks.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

I wish every driver that quit would do this on their last day. Even better to pick up 3 Pool passengers and dump all of them outside in the rain


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

dennis09 said:


> The driver accepted the trip request. Not the trip. There's a difference.
> 
> Sorry buddy. Doesn't work that way. Your only obligation is to drop them off in a safe location.
> 
> ...


I am not surprised to hear this from a Calf. Driver. A crap hole state with ghetto drivers. Pretty much sums it up.


----------



## dennis09 (Apr 4, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> I am not surprised to hear this from a Calf. Driver. A crap hole state with ghetto drivers. Pretty much sums it up.


That's the best you could come up with?


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

dennis09 said:


> That's the best you could come up with?


It's all that needs to be said.


----------



## dennis09 (Apr 4, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> It's all that needs to be said.


Well enjoy your 6 dollar ride to the airport.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

dennis09 said:


> Well enjoy your 6 dollar ride to the airport.


Our airport trips average $22.

If you are not happy with the fees paid by your rideshare company, you DO NOT take it out on the rider. Either take the good with the bad or find a new line of work.


----------



## Mikek999 (May 17, 2017)

dennis09 said:


> The problem is that the public doesn't care.


The real problem is people expecting and demanding a 45 minute ride for $6


----------



## dennis09 (Apr 4, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> Our airport trips average $22.
> 
> If you are not happy with the fees paid by your rideshare company, you DO NOT take it out on the rider. Either take the good with the bad or find a new line of work.


The way he handled the situation was a bit amateurish, sure, but you cant be mad at the guy for not wanting the trip. You'll starve on $6/hr here. And landlords won't accept badges and stars as a form of payment. You're rallying against your own cause and it's amusing.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

dennis09 said:


> The way he handled the situation was a bit amateurish, sure, but you cant be mad at the guy for not wanting the trip. You'll starve on $6/hr here. And landlords won't accept badges and stars as a form of payment. You're rallying against your own cause and it's amusing.


I don't have or need a cause. I am happy, for the most part, driving Uber. Yes, I get frustrated with the short trips. But for every short trip there are several winners. I also find that most riders tip on the short riders, if you treat them right. Example: not tossing them out in a parking lot.

I started driving for Uber a few years after retiring. Wanted something to do. 14 months&#8230;. 6000+ trips and a 4.98 rating. I average 34% in tips. Last night I drove for 5.30 hours, 104 miles and made $292.00. I had fun and made a few bucks. I love it!

How do you make money and have fun? Not being a jerk. I have never tossed out a rider, got openly mad at a rider, screwed a rider, *****ed about a fare or played games.

Jack asses drivers give our industry a bad name and that hurts those of us that are good drivers and enjoy what we do.


----------



## westsidebum (Feb 7, 2015)

I don't pick up any pax around lax. It can take 15 min to get into airport and another 15 to get out. I get requests from In & Out burger one block from Lax why should I donate half hour of my day for 3 bucks so someone on layover can get lunch. I've even had to schlep their suitcases. If you pick up around lax you are a moron. Lyft need to wake up on airport service. They don't get it and it almost never surges


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> I don't have or need a cause. I am happy, for the most part, driving Uber. Yes, I get frustrated with the short trips. But for every short trip there are several winners. I also find that most riders tip on the short riders, if you treat them right.


I respect your position, however you must know by now that the overwhelming majority of drivers do not experience the success you are having atm.

I put in 13 hours yesterday and made about $360 gross. That includes tips. For me, that was a slightly above average Saturday. Maybe 15% of my pax tipped, 35 rides total.

Maybe you are doing XL or Select, maybe you are just in a more affluent community. I dunno. But most drivers are experiencing FAR WORSE than you are. Furthermore, most are NOT retired, and do not have the additional income to live on like you do. So please understand that the stress of money issues is more real than just a minor annoyance.

I'm not saying that what this guy did was right. Not at all. I am saying that I understand where he is coming from, 100%.

Try and understand how the average driver feels. If they could get a different job, they would. Many feel trapped and betrayed. We were told "do this, and you get paid that" and then things change without warning. No negotiations, nothing. Simply going and getting a new job is not that easy for a lot of people.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Mista T said:


> I respect your position, however you must know by now that the overwhelming majority of drivers do not experience the success you are having atm.
> 
> I put in 13 hours yesterday and made about $360 gross. That includes tips. For me, that was a slightly above average Saturday. Maybe 15% of my pax tipped, 35 rides total.
> 
> ...


My God! That is crazy. I drive an UberX by the way and work in Denver & Boulder (CO). I drive about 30 hours a week, mostly nights as I like the cocktail crowd.

Denver drivers had a miles & time deduction last year, too. We are at .56 a mile. Down from .79. Surge is all but gone and boost is there but not like it used to be.

I am sorry for speaking without having all the facts. I just get tired of hearing about drivers abusing the riders and feel that it must have something to do with the way they treat the riders. But clearly, you do not seem the type that would be a jerk to a rider.

I have issues with much of what Uber represents, too. However, the concept is sound and should be given a chance, under the new leadership. I just go out and run my own program. Sure I follow the rules, but do it my way. I am kind, respectful and do my best to make my riders happy. Thus the tips and rating. But it sounds like even a good driver can fall victim to bad market.

I hope things get better for you and the $$ start flowing.

Drive Safe


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

That driver already learned his lesson...
He knew it was a looser fare.


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

dennis09 said:


> B.S. They intentionally hide the information needed to make an informed decision. How tf was this guy to know that the rider was going to the airport when he took the ping?
> 
> This is yet another problem their system creates. It is clear the driver wouldn't have accepted if he'd known beforehand.
> 
> You're the type that actually beleived them when they called you a "business owner". Well guess what, you're not. They use that to screw you over even further by leaving you with the taxes and expenses.


Since any given destination is, as you say, "hidden" this merely requires driving SMARTER.
Selectively choosing only those Pings I expect to TIP and/or that I can make money off of formulates the basis of my driving strategy.
Decline BEFORE the Ride ever starts with a CANCEL if you see an issue...
NOT in the middle of the trip?
Finish what you start.
You know little about me.


----------



## KungFuPanda (Jun 27, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> I don't have or need a cause. I am happy, for the most part, driving Uber. Yes, I get frustrated with the short trips. But for every short trip there are several winners. I also find that most riders tip on the short riders, if you treat them right. Example: not tossing them out in a parking lot.
> 
> I started driving for Uber a few years after retiring. Wanted something to do. 14 months&#8230;. 6000+ trips and a 4.98 rating. I average 34% in tips. Last night I drove for 5.30 hours, 104 miles and made $292.00. I had fun and made a few bucks. I love it!
> 
> ...


Over $50/hr just doing uberx? Yeah you're killing it out there, good for you.


----------



## dennis09 (Apr 4, 2017)

ÜberKraut said:


> Since any given destination is, as you say, "hidden" this merely requires driving SMARTER.
> Selectively choosing only those Pings I expect to TIP and/or that I can make money off of formulates the basis of my driving strategy.
> Decline BEFORE the Ride ever starts with a CANCEL if you see an issue...
> NOT in the middle of the trip?
> ...


Well thanks for repeating the point that I've already made. Duly noted.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Being that passengers don't tip until after the trip, this driver knew it was a looser fare.
[email protected]$& the passenger. If he needed to get there so bad he should of done what I normally do, whip out a wad of cash. 
That seems to work % of the time.
Passhole is upset because the Lyft driver wouldn't acquiesce to his demands..
Yea I get it passenger ordered ride, driver accepted... blah blah.
Bottom line is Pilots earn six figures flying for commercial airlines... if he needed to get there so bad he should threw out some cash. Pilots all have pre arranged transportation so it's likely he missed his ride or was doing what ever.
Sorry, but I don't feel sorry.
End of conversion.


----------



## TomH (Sep 23, 2016)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> I don't have or need a cause. I am happy, for the most part, driving Uber. Yes, I get frustrated with the short trips. But for every short trip there are several winners. I also find that most riders tip on the short riders, if you treat them right. Example: not tossing them out in a parking lot.
> 
> I started driving for Uber a few years after retiring. Wanted something to do. 14 months&#8230;. 6000+ trips and a 4.98 rating. I average 34% in tips. Last night I drove for 5.30 hours, 104 miles and made $292.00. I had fun and made a few bucks. I love it!
> 
> ...


Colorado sounds nicer than Vegas. Here locals rarely tip- less than 10 % at max. Airport runs often are $4 or $5 fares with no tips. If you make $292 here in 5 hours, you are getting kickbacks from strip club drops or massage parlors.
I am a good driver with over 6400 rides and I do not do crap like dumping passengers. Uber and Lyft are good for retired people like myself due to flexibility and freedom. However the pay is mediocre but who cares ?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

akamai said:


> A man who ordered a Lyft to take him to Los Angeles International Airport this week was dropped off at a random parking lot instead after the driver realized how little money he would be making on the trip, according to a video recording of the incident.
> 
> Darryl, a pilot for a major airline who didn't want his last name used or his employer identified, was headed to LAX on Thursday morning for work when the incident took place.
> 
> ...


Pro tip: If you're a commercial airline pilot and you will be flying out, leave a bit of extra time for your journey to the airport, just in case.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

TomH said:


> Uber and Lyft are good for ... people like myself due to flexibility and freedom. However the pay is mediocre ...


This! A thousand times this! Drivers should be announcing this on every drive. It's great for flexibility but doesn't pay much. Convey that to every rider so they convey that to all of their friends and their friends considering driving for Uber or Lyft. Nip that ..it in the bud. It's within your power. Do it! Every damn time!


----------



## Koolbreze (Feb 13, 2017)

akamai said:


> A man who ordered a Lyft to take him to Los Angeles International Airport this week was dropped off at a random parking lot instead after the driver realized how little money he would be making on the trip, according to a video recording of the incident.
> 
> Darryl, a pilot for a major airline who didn't want his last name used or his employer identified, was headed to LAX on Thursday morning for work when the incident took place.
> 
> ...


Driver is a moron...never get sympathy from the pax that way.



Wonkytonk said:


> This! A thousand times this! Drivers should be announcing this on every drive. It's great for flexibility but doesn't pay much. Convey that to every rider so they convey that to all of their friends and their friends considering driving for Uber or Lyft. Nip that ..it in the bud. It's within your power. Do it! Every damn time!


What are you drunkedly railing about...just do the job.


dkhosistraviskmadoffda2nd said:


> I'm simple I accept it, once I start it I do simple math.
> 
> If I cancel will I just lose $1 or more than $1 depending on the location it can be a $2-3 loss if so I cancel. If it's the airport which is $50-$75 an hour I accept it. Quite easy to knock 2-3 of those out in the 3 hours I usually watch squawk box then do I wake n bake for first take or grab another decisions decisions
> 
> ...


you are the epitome of a lousy rideshare driver.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Mista T said:


> I respect your position, however you must know by now that the overwhelming majority of drivers do not experience the success you are having atm.


Well said. I try not to judge how drivers in other markets choose to run their "business". My experience in a smallish tourist town at nighttime is so _vastly_ different than someone in LA, fighting miserable traffic and different types of riders that we might as well be doing two different things. I know I wouldn't be able to do his gig for an extended period. Maybe he should have refused the ride initially or tried to negotiate a tip upfront, but I don't blame him at all. If the pilot wanted a professional driver, order select/lux or call a taxicab.

Almost all of the tension between rider and driver is an artificial creation by the TNCs. Just paying realistic rates & minimums, showing destination or at least general direction of trips, yay or nay rating system, etc would fix this overnight. Like dennis said, these companies rely on drivers being too non-confrontational to say "no".


----------



## LVN8V_BC43 (Jun 3, 2016)

dennis09 said:


> The problem is that the public doesn't care. Noone does. They are more than happy to keep using the service despite the abuse. In fact, it's _precisely_ _why_ they use it in the first place. Cheap cheap cheap.
> 
> Don't forget that this is a country willing to turn a blind eye to child slave labor. Many Chinese factories push their workers to the point of suicide, and we all know this! But for the right price we still turn a blind eye.
> 
> ...


....... check.... and the real shady/dirty element here, is fact that THEY USED TO SHOW THE DESTINATION... but pulled it b/c of people with brains saying "hell nah".... and it's THAT, that tells ya' the company could care less about its cotton- pickers.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

I have so many questions:

1. Why did the driver deadmile to hermosa beach after LAX instead of marina del Rey?
2. Why did the driver accept a ride at base at all?
3. Why didn’t the driver cancel first when he saw the destination was at LAX?
4. Why didn’t the pax offer a tip?


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

akamai said:


> A man who ordered a Lyft to take him to Los Angeles International Airport this week was dropped off at a random parking lot instead after the driver realized how little money he would be making on the trip, according to a video recording of the incident.
> 
> Darryl, a pilot for a major airline who didn't want his last name used or his employer identified, was headed to LAX on Thursday morning for work when the incident took place.
> 
> ...


our hero


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

"


UBERPROcolorado said:


> Our airport trips average $22.
> 
> If you are not happy with the fees paid by your rideshare company, you DO NOT take it out on the rider. Either take the good with the bad or find a new line of work.


 No need to Tip "!

" NO NEED TO DRIVE "!


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

nickd8775 said:


> I wish every driver that quit would do this on their last day. Even better to pick up 3 Pool passengers and dump all of them outside in the rain


even better to drop them off on the express lane on the freeway - then they're really stuck LOL

P.S. remember to claim you're $150 retirement package by filing a false cleaning fee on them for vomiting!$$$


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> If a rider cannot follow the rules, such as updating a destination, then ending the trip is ligit. The rider that was dumped in the parking lot did nothing wrong.


Consider it a " CONTRACT UPDATE"

Just as the " CONTRACT UPDATES " UBER
PULLS ON DRIVERS EVERY FEW WEEKS.

WHAT COMES AROUND

GOES AROUND.



UBERPROcolorado said:


> This is wrong in so many ways:
> 
> The driver agreed to accept the fees paid when he signed up.
> 
> ...


Yes.
UBER HAS CHANGED EVERYTHING.
SINCE DRIVERS SIGNED UP.


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

Don’t worry Mr. Baby..you wont be paired with him again, now put down the cell phone camera (because you are in a hurry but have time to play investigate action news camera stringer guy?) 

PS: Bring back the damn peanuts on domestic flights and maybe we can discuss your Lyft rides!


----------



## pghuberaudi (Jan 4, 2018)

Am I the only one that laughed a deep cynical laugh when the news anchor said that the passenger reached out to "LyftExecutives" and was told "We take these matters very seriously and will make sure not to pair you with this driver in the future." BAHAHAHAHA. Yessssssssss.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

pghuberaudi said:


> Am I the only one that laughed a deep cynical laugh when the news anchor said that the passenger reached out to "Uber Executives" and was told "We take these matters very seriously and will make sure not to pair you with this driver in the future." BAHAHAHAHA. Yessssssssss.


Danger Wil Robinson !
Danger !


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> "He was on a tight schedule"
> 
> Translates as "running late and expected the driver to hurry."
> 
> Who wants to bet he said something to the driver about getting him to work faster and the driver dumped him at that point?


That's what I was thinking. I'm willing to bet the pilot was being a ****** and we are only hearing HIS side of the story. I hope the driver finds this forum.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

melusine3 said:


> That's what I was thinking. I'm willing to bet the pilot was being a ****** and we are only hearing HIS side of the story. I hope the driver finds this forum.


With HIS VIDEO


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

dkhosistraviskmadoffda2nd said:


> Driver should of cancelled before rider got in that's a rookie mistake. I do the same thing daily no issues.
> 
> Lyft can't fire someone for not wanting to provide free labor period, & this guy is a pos wanting him fired for not wanting to drive for free. He knew what he was doing didn't care about the speeding till he was kicked out probably was rushing the dude cuz he was running late, driver was like ef this not getting a ticket for $6 GTFO lol
> 
> ...


How do you determine a ride will be over $10? Asking for a friend.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

dkhosistraviskmadoffda2nd said:


> I'm simple I accept it, once I start it I do simple math.
> 
> If I cancel will I just lose $1 or more than $1 depending on the location it can be a $2-3 loss if so I cancel. If it's the airport which is $50-$75 an hour I accept it. Quite easy to knock 2-3 of those out in the 3 hours I usually watch squawk box then do I wake n bake for first take or grab another decisions decisions
> 
> ...


Are you asking for their destination in your pretext?


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

dennis09 said:


> The driver accepted the trip request. Not the trip. There's a difference.
> 
> Sorry buddy. Doesn't work that way. Your only obligation is to drop them off in a safe location.
> 
> ...


Sounds like an Enron defense. Morality is the back bone of any business. As a driver for a rideshare, your are a business. Thus you must decide if you are going be ethical or not. You agreed to the terms with Uber and that includes NOT knowing the destination of a trip. If you do not like the terms, quit!


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Mista T said:


> It's stuff like this that is causing Seattle to be proactive. Drivers don't get paid a fair amount, and are helpless to change our plight. Sometimes a little govt intervention is necessary.


I believe most cities don't care because they see the end of their being responsible for mass transit along with it's costs and pensions. They'll continue looking the other way until they are embarrassed into becoming VERY involved and advocating on behalf of it's citizens. That's the problem with the 95% attrition rate, not enough people complain to their representatives about Uber's practices.


----------



## dennis09 (Apr 4, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> Morality is the back bone of any business. As a driver for a rideshare, your are a business.


I'm trying to understand how you go from caring about morality, to defending a company that screws over its workforce...



UBERPROcolorado said:


> You agreed to the terms with Uber and that includes NOT knowing the destination of a trip. If you do not like the terms, quit!


It's like an abusive relationship. You can never leave.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> I am not surprised to hear this from a Calf. Driver. A crap hole state with ghetto drivers. Pretty much sums it up.


Your comment says far more about you than it does about the persons you insult. Shame on you.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Once the driver starts the trip he is obligated to complete it unless unusual circumstances arise or the pax’s behavior dictates otherwise. That was not the case here. Good riddance.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

akamai said:


> A man who ordered a Lyft to take him to Los Angeles International Airport this week was dropped off at a random parking lot instead after the driver realized how little money he would be making on the trip, according to a video recording of the incident.
> 
> Darryl, a pilot for a major airline who didn't want his last name used or his employer identified, was headed to LAX on Thursday morning for work when the incident took place.
> 
> ...


Good!!


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Consider it a " CONTRACT UPDATE"
> 
> Just as the " CONTRACT UPDATES " UBER
> PULLS ON DRIVERS EVERY FEW WEEKS.
> ...


It is pretty clear that Uber is trying to move the older drivers out and replace them with part timers. A few 100 miles a week is less damaging to a car than 200 a day.

Basically, Uber is re-tooling themselves and they should. If the cannot figure out a way to see profits, game over.

Drive safe.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

2Cents said:


> View attachment 220582
> 
> 
> That driver already learned his lesson...
> ...


We also don't know if the parking lot where the passenger was "dumped" may have been in the request, the driver saw the $6 fee and didn't want to go further for an annoying passenger. We need to find this driver and get his side of the story.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> "He was on a tight schedule"
> 
> Translates as "running late and expected the driver to hurry."
> 
> Who wants to bet he said something to the driver about getting him to work faster and the driver dumped him at that point?


Aka risk getting a speeding ticket for pax lack of planning skills.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber


UBERPROcolorado said:


> Sounds like an Enron defense. Morality is the back bone of any business. As a driver for a rideshare, your are a business. Thus you must decide if you are going be ethical or not. You agreed to the terms with Uber and that includes NOT knowing the destination of a trip. If you do not like the terms, quit!


Uber

Has
NO RIGHT

to use the word " MORALITY"!

It would be like a Vampire Bathing in
" Holy Water".


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

I don't like the idea of leaving riders stranded after we pick them up. Every trip isn't going to be profitable either. This driver should be put on suspension for 3 weeks.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

One simply does NOT
COMBINE ANTI MATTER
WITH MATTER !


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Wonkytonk said:


> This! A thousand times this! Drivers should be announcing this on every drive. It's great for flexibility but doesn't pay much. Convey that to every rider so they convey that to all of their friends and their friends considering driving for Uber or Lyft. Nip that ..it in the bud. It's within your power. Do it! Every damn time!


Most drivers who are extolling the virtues of driving for Uber do so because they hope to pick up future driver bonuses. Telling the truth about the pay has actually gotten me more tips than ever.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> It is pretty clear that Uber is trying to move the older drivers out and replace them with part timers. A few 100 miles a week is less damaging to a car than 200 a day.
> 
> Basically, Uber is re-tooling themselves and they should. If the cannot figure out a way to see profits, game over.
> 
> Drive safe.


Part timers with no skin in the game are the most likely to do this. Sure when they first start out & know nothing; they take it. After they get burned, no more of that foolishness.

Uber insistence on favoring new/part time/cheap is exactly why they lose billions per quarter.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

One simply does NOT
COMBINE ANTI MATTER
WITH MATTER !


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

dennis09 said:


> I'm trying to understand how you go from caring about morality, to defending a company that screws over its workforce...
> 
> It's like an abusive relationship. You can never leave.


I don't feel Uber is being abusive. After costs, I make a nice paycheck everyweek. Is driving for a rideshare a full time job or income. Hell no! It is part time deal that is fun and makes money.



melusine3 said:


> Your comment says far more about you than it does about the persons you insult. Shame on you.


Sorry, but facts are facts. CA has turned into a large garbage dump. Sad as it is.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

dennis09 said:


> I'm trying to understand how you go from caring about morality, to defending a company that screws over its workforce...
> 
> It's like an abusive relationship. You can never leave.


You. Are. Awesome! I can't wait for Karma to catch up with UberColorado.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> Sounds like an Enron defense. Morality is the back bone of any business. As a driver for a rideshare, your are a business. Thus you must decide if you are going be ethical or not. You agreed to the terms with Uber and that includes NOT knowing the destination of a trip. If you do not like the terms, quit!





UBERPROcolorado said:


> Sounds like an Enron defense. Morality is the back bone of any business. As a driver for a rideshare, your are a business. Thus you must decide if you are going be ethical or not. You agreed to the terms with Uber and that includes NOT knowing the destination of a trip. If you do not like the terms, quit!


Sounds like an UBER DEFENSE.

TELL YOU WHAT
IF UBER DOES NOT LIKE LABOR LAWS, MINIMUM WAGE
TAXI REGULATIONS
FAIR COMPENSATION TO DRIVERS
ACCEPTING RESPONSIBILITY
THE BURDENS NOT JUST THE BENEFITS OF COLLECTING TAXI FARES
REPRESENTATION OF DRIVERS

FAIR HEARINGS OF WORKER ACCUSTATIONS

" UBER SHOULD QUIT"!

Simple

Play by tbe Rules Uber.

OR QUIT !

If Uber does not like tbe terms
Set by Govermment
Set by Law
Set by Society

Uber should just QUIT !

( YOUR reasoning UberPro
See it ?)


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

dirtylee said:


> Part timers with no skin in the game are the most likely to do this. Sure when they first start out & know nothing; they take it. After they get burned, no more of that foolishness.
> 
> Uber insistence on favoring new/part time/cheap is exactly why they lose billions per quarter.


Uber is NOT a cab operation where dishonesty and BS rules. Rideshare is a social experience that works. "Skin" in the game. There is no skin needed. It is a part time gig for fun and some pocket money.

If Uber canned the prof. Full time drivers, the whole experience would be much better.



tohunt4me said:


> Sounds like an UBER DEFENSE.
> 
> TELL YOU WHAT
> IF UBER DIES NOT LIKE LABOR LAWS, MINIMUM WAGE
> ...


Well, I am sorry you are not happy with Uber. I will bet your anger is felt by riders and might be costing you tips and ratings.



melusine3 said:


> You. Are. Awesome! I can't wait for Karma to catch up with UberColorado.


Thank you. Karma has been good to me.

Drive safe



TomH said:


> Colorado sounds nicer than Vegas. Here locals rarely tip- less than 10 % at max. Airport runs often are $4 or $5 fares with no tips. If you make $292 here in 5 hours, you are getting kickbacks from strip club drops or massage parlors.
> I am a good driver with over 6400 rides and I do not do crap like dumping passengers. Uber and Lyft are good for retired people like myself due to flexibility and freedom. However the pay is mediocre but who cares ?


The compensation is a clear reason that smart drivers work Uber as a side gig and not a full time job. Some driver are hell bent on trying to put the square peg in the round hole.

It is very fun and am glad you enjoy it too.

Drive safe


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

(


dirtylee said:


> Part timers with no skin in the game are the most likely to do this. Sure when they first start out & know nothing; they take it. After they get burned, no more of that foolishness.
> 
> Uber insistence on favoring new/part time/cheap is exactly why they lose billions per quarter.


Uber WANTS part timers
Because
They FEAR govt. Reaction
When MILLIONS LOSE EVERYTHING DUE TO ROBOTS !

They DONT WANT RESPONSIBILITY
FOR THEIR OWN ACTIONS !

Because
GOVERNMENT
WILL BE STUCK
CLEANING UP UBERS TOXIC MESS !


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

akamai said:


> A man who ordered a Lyft to take him to Los Angeles International Airport this week was dropped off at a random parking lot instead after the driver realized how little money he would be making on the trip, according to a video recording of the incident.
> 
> Darryl, a pilot for a major airline who didn't want his last name used or his employer identified, was headed to LAX on Thursday morning for work when the incident took place.
> 
> ...


'Eff that pilot. Your running thin on time yet you clearly prioritize saving a few bucks as being most important. 
Hey Mr. Pilot, try this next time: 
"Oh man, thank you so very much for picking me up. Gotta be at the airport by ______am. Heres' an extra $20 for helping me out."
But nooooooo, like every other paxhole out there, 
"give 'em an inch and they'll take a mile."


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> Uber is NOT a cab operation where dishonesty and BS rules. Rideshare is a social experience that works. "Skin" in the game. There is no skin needed. It is a part time gig for fun and some pocket money.
> 
> If Uber canned the prof. Full time drivers, the whole experience would be much better.
> 
> ...


Uber IS a cab operation.
FALSELY CLAIMING NOT TO BE !

If Uber canned the FULL TIME DRIVERS

UBER WOULD BE UNAVAILABLE.

EXCEPT NIGHTS & WEEKENDS

( there would be Much less demand for your " Fun part time Experience" due to Uber Unreliability ! I wish uber WOULD
be stupid enough to be part time only !)


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Uber IS a cab operation.
> FALSELY CLAIMING NOT TO BE !


Thats the problem with many drivers. They think Uber is a cab. So they think they can give bad service, abuse riders, steal, lie, keep filthy cars, fail at english and bathing.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> Thats the problem with many drivers. They think Uber is a cab. So they think they can give bad service, abuse riders, steal, lie, keep filthy cars, fail at english and bathing.


If Uber & Lyft respected Drivers
There would be " Trickle Down" respect.
Uber & Lyft created these problems.
Nice to watch them enjoy the fruits of their labors of cheating Drivers !

Thats the problem with Uber & Lyft !
Toxic Culture !
Teaching Passengers its o.k. to disrespect drivers.

Just as the toxic culture previously Exposed within corporate !

Evidenced by proven prior behavior.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

akamai said:


> A man who ordered a Lyft to take him to Los Angeles International Airport this week was dropped off at a random parking lot instead after the driver realized how little money he would be making on the trip, according to a video recording of the incident.
> 
> Darryl, a pilot for a major airline who didn't want his last name used or his employer identified, was headed to LAX on Thursday morning for work when the incident took place.
> 
> ...


Hey KTLA, How 'bout broadcasting a story on cheap paxholes who don't tip their driver!


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

I'm not saying the driver was right... BUT. LAX is a nightmare! I have taken fares from LAX to a hotel a few blocks away and it's aggravating as hell knowing you just spent the last hour making way less than min. wage.

I think Uber should REQUIRE a min. fare at all airports. Min. fare of $20 because we all know going to an airport is crazy making.



upyouruber said:


> Hey KTLA, How 'bout broadcasting a story on cheap paxholes who don't tip their driver!


Right? This was a pilot who probably makes six figures. Do you think he tips? Nah. Most of the rich pax don't!


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Ubergirlzz said:


> I'm not saying the driver was right... BUT. LAX is a nightmare! I have taken fares from LAX to a hotel a few blocks away and it's aggravating as hell knowing you just spent the last hour making way less than min. wage.
> 
> I think Uber should REQUIRE a min. fare at all airports. Min. fare of $20 because we all know going to an airport is crazy making.
> 
> Right? This was a pilot who probably makes six figures. Do you think he tips? Nah. Most of the rich pax don't!


Exactly. And its his career were talking about here in regards to being on time. 'Eff him, hope he gets fired for being a cheapass!


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Exactly. And its his career were talking about here in regards to being on time. 'Eff him, hope he gets fired for being a cheapass!


I do too. I've known pilots and they are arrogant. I'll bet the driver was already frustrated and the pilot was being an ass, telling him he's late for his flight, blah blah blah. The pilot then has to be a pansy and whine about it? Please. You're a pilot, not a surgeon late for brain surgery. I'm sure your co-pilot can take over for you!


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

TomH said:


> Colorado sounds nicer than Vegas. Here locals rarely tip- less than 10 % at max. Airport runs often are $4 or $5 fares with no tips.


Considering the number of cocktail waitresses, craps dealers and prostitutes in Vegas, you'd think local people would know a little bit more about tipping.

As far as the airport, the problem is how close it is to the hotels. If they could move it 30 miles out into the desert, or start building hotels out there, you'd have longer airport trips.


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> Thats the problem with many drivers. They think Uber is a cab. So they think they can give bad service, abuse riders, steal, lie, keep filthy cars, fail at english and bathing.


I'm a driver and I don't give bad service, abuse riders, steal or lie. My car is always spotless, I keep baby wipes handy for spills, and Febreeze handy for smelly pax. I also practice good hygiene, I don't have body odor and my breath doesn't smell like something crawled in there and died.

Now, I can't say the same for 20% of my pax. Those are the ones who think they OWN YOUR car because they hail an Uber! They smell, they are rude, they eat in your car, I could go on, but you get the idea. I have only kicked out one pax. Why? Because I pick her up (it was a rainy night in LA - a rarity) and she opens the rear passenger door and immediately starts complaining to me about how long she's been "waiting for me in the rain." I told her GET OUT NOW. She said "you can't do that!" (again, they think they OWN your car), and I said YES I CAN. Get out! And left very happy indeed.


----------



## LuisEnrikee (Mar 31, 2016)

I've had fares that result in very little pay and loss of time that do end up ruining my day. I can't help it so yes I understand the driver for kicking the pilot out. This isn't charity work and only the smart ones will make money. No, he didn't do right by kicking him out just simply telling him at the start he wasn't up for it would of done. But he did what most of us don't have the balls to do and if Lyft deactivates him I'm sure he will have a very nice lawsuit in his hands. After all we are all "Independent contractors" and we are not employed by these companies.


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

dkhosistraviskmadoffda2nd said:


> I'm simple I accept it, once I start it I do simple math.
> 
> If I cancel will I just lose $1 or more than $1 depending on the location it can be a $2-3 loss if so I cancel. If it's the airport which is $50-$75 an hour I accept it. Quite easy to knock 2-3 of those out in the 3 hours I usually watch squawk box then do I wake n bake for first take or grab another decisions decisions
> 
> ...


Just so I understand, your form of "cherry-picking" is that you start the trip from home or 1/4 mile before p/u location and then cancel if you don't like the destination? 99% of the time you only accept long trips? How high is your cancellation rating? How can you avoid deactivation? This is a serious question.



UBERPROcolorado said:


> My God! That is crazy. I drive an UberX by the way and work in Denver & Boulder (CO). I drive about 30 hours a week, mostly nights as I like the cocktail crowd.
> 
> Denver drivers had a miles & time deduction last year, too. We are at .56 a mile. Down from .79. Surge is all but gone and boost is there but not like it used to be.
> 
> ...


Help me with the math, please. If your city's x rate is currently at .56, and assuming that there were zero deadmiles in your 104 miles of driving last night, and given that you said that surge is rare and boost is watered down, and assuming your tips are averaging something really high bringing your total average take per mile to, let's say $1/mi, that still only comes to about a third of what you are stating you made last night, closer to $100 than $292.


----------



## pasadenauber (Jan 16, 2015)

how about the rideshare companies becoming more transparent and at least show the drivers where the pax are going before accepting the ride ....


----------



## New Uber (Mar 21, 2017)

This is wrong. The guy was in the car. The driver should've cancelled BEFORE pax got in car. If you can't do the math BEFORE they get in, something is wrong.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> I don't have or need a cause. I am happy, for the most part, driving Uber. Yes, I get frustrated with the short trips. But for every short trip there are several winners. I also find that most riders tip on the short riders, if you treat them right. Example: not tossing them out in a parking lot.
> 
> I started driving for Uber a few years after retiring. Wanted something to do. 14 months&#8230;. 6000+ trips and a 4.98 rating. I average 34% in tips. Last night I drove for 5.30 hours, 104 miles and made $292.00. I had fun and made a few bucks. I love it!
> 
> ...


Come to Houston and then you'll understand.



1.5xorbust said:


> Once the driver starts the trip he is obligated to complete it unless unusual circumstances arise or the pax's behavior dictates otherwise. That was not the case here. Good riddance.


You don't know that. You don't know what the pax's behavior was like.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Come to Houston and then you'll understand.
> 
> You don't know that. You don't know what the pax's behavior was like.


You're right. I was making an assumption that the pax was telling the whole truth and nothing but the truth. We all know that pax frequently lie.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Koolbreze said:


> What are you drunkedly railing about...just do the job.


There's nothing in what I posted that even remotely suggests not doing "the job" so you might want to back up on that point alone.

As for the other, drunkenly would have been a better word choice there, still a bad choice that, but much less clumsy than drunkedly, it wouldn't have been any more accurate, but stylistically it would have been a much better look on your posting style.

"Dude, are you drunk", or "You're drunk; go home Wonkytonk" would both have been much better options.

Just a thought.

Have a good day. And believe it or not I don't even mean that in a passive aggressive way.



Ubergirlzz said:


> ... I have taken fares from LAX to a hotel a few blocks away and it's aggravating as hell knowing you just spent the last hour making way less than min. wage.
> 
> I think Uber should REQUIRE a min. fare at all airports. Min. fare of $20 because we all know going to an airport is crazy making.


That's one option. I wouldn't argue against that option either. I think we both know they won't like that option, so I say give those short airport fares to drivers who've just dropped off a pax at the airport. Odds are they've just had a decent fare, a short fare won't kill them until they decide whether or not to get in the airport queue, or head back to their favorite waiting spot and it ensures drivers who've waited get a decent fair when they eventually get pinged.

But the thing is Uber, and Lyft are both conflicted here. They both want enough drivers waiting in the airport queues to cover demand, but only that number, they want the rest out anting away collecting sugar for the colony, the queen's got a sweet tooth after all.


----------



## LAXpert (Dec 11, 2016)

Anything in or out of LAX minimum to driver $20.

Problem solved.

No More In & Out Burger
Century Blvd. hotels

If getting home for $30 is not worth it take a shuttle. I could care less, if it's not profitable it's not worth it. Let somebody else waste valuable time & deal with the headaches of the horseshoe.


----------



## NorthNJLyftacular (Feb 2, 2017)

No matter what you think of what this driver did, I think anyone who’s done 1k rides can relate to THAT FEELING. The one you get when it dawns on you that you’re going to get SCREWED on a ride.( For me it’s usually when I drive someone to an NYC airport from here in NJ. I don’t do that anymore.) You get a sick feeling in your stomach and your heart starts pounding. You have to make a decision quickly; cancel or not. And if you’re like me, in those moments you may also wonder: “Why the hell am I doing this? How did I end up here? Will life insurance pay out for a suicide?” 

So while what the driver in the article did seems nuts to most people, I can absolutely relate to the mindset that lead him to do it.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> 'Eff that pilot. Your running thin on time yet you clearly prioritize saving a few bucks as being most important.
> Hey Mr. Pilot, try this next time:
> "Oh man, thank you so very much for picking me up. Gotta be at the airport by ______am. Heres' an extra $20 for helping me out."


Sharp post! Pax was an incredible *****. Never remotely occurred to him to offer the driver a lil summin summin to complete an unprofitable ride. So damn typical!


----------



## New Uber (Mar 21, 2017)

He had no right to kick out the pax. If driving is unprofitable, time to go into a new profession. End of story. You can't be kicking pax left and right.


----------



## chuck finley (Aug 2, 2017)

$6 on a 45 minute trip to the airport? cheaper than taking a bus.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

hanging in there said:


> Just so I understand, your form of "cherry-picking" is that you start the trip from home or 1/4 mile before p/u location and then cancel if you don't like the destination? 99% of the time you only accept long trips? How high is your cancellation rating? How can you avoid deactivation? This is a serious question.
> 
> Help me with the math, please. If your city's x rate is currently at .56, and assuming that there were zero deadmiles in your 104 miles of driving last night, and given that you said that surge is rare and boost is watered down, and assuming your tips are averaging something really high bringing your total average take per mile to, let's say $1/mi, that still only comes to about a third of what you are stating you made last night, closer to $100 than $292.


Boulder. Surge. Boost. Tips.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Nothing in this story even reports on his assertion that he won't make any money on the trip. Let's see the math. Good journalism is highly overrated apparently.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

pasadenauber said:


> how about the rideshare companies becoming more transparent and at least show the drivers where the pax are going before accepting the ride ....


There outta be a law. Or a rule, or something.



New Uber said:


> This is wrong. The guy was in the car. The driver should've cancelled BEFORE pax got in car. If you can't do the math BEFORE they get in, something is wrong.


Ugh. New. We can't see the destination before the pax gets in the car!


----------



## JohnnyRotten69 (Mar 5, 2017)

akamai said:


> A man who ordered a Lyft to take him to Los Angeles International Airport this week was dropped off at a random parking lot instead after the driver realized how little money he would be making on the trip, according to a video recording of the incident.
> 
> Darryl, a pilot for a major airline who didn't want his last name used or his employer identified, was headed to LAX on Thursday morning for work when the incident took place.
> 
> ...


Blame the pilot for not having enough "COMMON FRIGGIN' SENSE" to say to the driver, "Hey brother, please complete the ride and I'll throw you a quick 10 spot in either a tip on the app or cash." Problem solved. Moronic pilot.


----------



## Jeff1205 (May 15, 2016)




----------



## Okphillip (Feb 6, 2017)

Cigars said:


> Every driver should do this.
> 
> As a 1099 contractor, we are a contractor and not an employee.
> If the contract, whose terms (distance, etc.) we are given is unprofitable, then we should abandon the contract.
> ...


The problem is that driver accepted the contract when he let this passenger in the car...at that point it was too late.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

akamai said:


> He was on a tight schedule when the driver apparently realized it wasn't worth it financially for him to get the passenger to his destination and abruptly decided to abandon him.


I bet the passenger said something to offend the driver. He was already on the airport property by the time he decided to chuck him out. It just wouldn't make sense, as he still had to turn around to leave.

I don't know what the pax said, but it would be great if the guy had a dash cam to record it.

Did the pax insult the man's wife or daughter? Did he insult Allah or Ganeesh? Did he mock the guy for being a Lyft driver?

In any event, passengers should be served up with the notice that ride share drivers can be tempermental fellows,so watch your p's and q's.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

The only blame I can put on the driver is that he should never have started the trip with Captain Cheapo in the first place. If buddy really wanted to get to the airport that bad, he should have put a 20 in the drivers hand and say: “Here; I’ll make it worth your while”


----------



## SaintCl89 (May 21, 2017)

https://www.dailydot.com/wp-content/uploads/6b5/19/ptarunway.gif


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Okphillip said:


> The problem is that driver accepted the contract when he let this passenger in the car...at that point it was too late.


Elements of a Contract. The requisite elements that must be established to demonstrate the *formation*of a legally *binding* contract are (1) offer; (2) *acceptance*; (3) *consideration*; (4) *mutuality* of obligation; (5) competency and capacity; and, in *certain circumstances*, (6) a *written instrument*
*
The driver considered it and even accepted it. The only offer he got was to drop him off at the airport, however he did not consider it since he didn't know what he would get for it. He estimated $6.00 and when the passenger didn't offer anything he ended it.
The whole " ridesharing" Ponz has gone on long enough.*


----------



## JoshInReno (Jan 29, 2018)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Sharp post! Pax was an incredible *****. Never remotely occurred to him to offer the driver a lil summin summin to complete an unprofitable ride. So damn typical!


It's amazing what a properly placed $20 can accomplish.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Yam Digger said:


> The only blame I can put on the driver is that he should never have started the trip with Captain Cheapo in the first place."


I don't the driver had a particular problem with Cheapo, I think it was something the man said that offended him.


----------



## TBolt (Feb 10, 2016)

Honestly, *Uber and Lyft drivers should organize 1 day where every driver doesn't log in.* Shit will begin to improve for drivers then...


----------



## dkhosistraviskmadoffda2nd (Apr 7, 2018)

hanging in there said:


> Just so I understand, your form of "cherry-picking" is that you start the trip from home or 1/4 mile before p/u location and then cancel if you don't like the destination? 99% of the time you only accept long trips? How high is your cancellation rating? How can you avoid deactivation? This is a serious question.
> 
> Help me with the math, please. If your city's x rate is currently at .56, and assuming that there were zero deadmiles in your 104 miles of driving last night, and given that you said that surge is rare and boost is watered down, and assuming your tips are averaging something really high bringing your total average take per mile to, let's say $1/mi, that still only comes to about a third of what you are stating you made last night, closer to $100 than $292.


acceptence rate hovers round 10% cancel rate i keep in the 20s for 2+ years, snow days are fun they dont surge anymore so i did get it to 2% a few times, no im not driving 20 minutes in a snow storm for the same rate so ill turn the phone to silent and avoid 400+ pings that day, boom lying ghost car because uber liars haha

used to get warnings haven't had one in years, they cant for acceptance because of judge ruling, & cancel is based on local average so the more everyone cancels the better plus im thinking eventually a judge will do the same for cancel rates...

screen shot everything, if you get a blank contract thats illegal screen shot it, contact support in writing, ask ti be unmatched, let them know in writing for evidence you not willing to provide free labor, 1 star otherwise you telling them its o.k.

9 outta 10 riders text back its technology, its not always 100% most appreciate the human letting them know theres a human in the way, try it one day puck em all up even the ones that dont have the commin courtesy to acknowledge you with a text back before tou risk your life & spend money to come get them youll find out the ones that don't text back not worth it, on rare occasions where its a mile or 2 away & no response yes before i approach i start trip to get the details of my blank contract since uber hides it, if its not profitable i cancel & drive on by, if they would of texted back like properly raised human beings they could if saved themselves 5-10+ minutes & gotta driver that wants $2, my job as an" independent contractor" is to profit on my contracts & avoid the thieves & give them the worst possible experience which is still light years ahead of a cab if cancelled on multiple times & still getting a ride at 1970s rates

you werent able to do that years ago, if you started trip before you could cancel youd have to drive like a mile away & the rider could rate you so youd lose money & risk the 1 star, now its instant & gives you an option & pax cant get you fired for nor working fir free, im assuming a judge had something to do with the change lol either way fine by me

it is not legal to fire someone for refusing to work for free, theyll have yet another class action & since im in the 1 % over 3 years averaging $50 an hour it would really throw off their $3.37 per hour average wage & 96% failure rate off, so i benefit their curve haha they couldn't lie about wages in ads if not for drivers like me...

my status highly unique which makes it worse to succeed i picked home base based on most profitable efficient ride, the airport is extremely far with lots of tourists in a boomin city & smart tint puts an extra $10 per trip in the pocket all advantages id say 99% of driver dont have the option of executing, like getting all rides from the house, the toll is 50% of what drivers get fir downtown runs which i stopped 2+ years ago because they pay $10+ less than when i started haha no thanks

john gotti respects earners i knew it was a ponzi scam & organized crime in 2015, 5 fares in when i got $2.40 my first minimum fare which was 90+% of the fare cut not 20% I agreed to netting me $1 LMAO $1 to move 300 pounds 4 miles, i worked my way to the top of the ponzi ever since, evolving & adapting to every new scam, after the first day the only strategy needed was only pick up hotel addresses back when they used to least show drivers that, now their sheiesty evil corrupt algo tries to hide that like i still cant see & avoid walmarts, bars, stores, churches, bus stops, rail stations, restaurants, malls, schools, any address with 30 miles to the airport, foreign names, any x fare 7+ minutes away, foreign names, 4.7 or less just let the next mark accept it they wont be here next year...


----------



## dkhosistraviskmadoffda2nd (Apr 7, 2018)

Ubergirlzz said:


> I'm not saying the driver was right... BUT. LAX is a nightmare! I have taken fares from LAX to a hotel a few blocks away and it's aggravating as hell knowing you just spent the last hour making way less than min. wage.
> 
> I think Uber should REQUIRE a min. fare at all airports. Min. fare of $20 because we all know going to an airport is crazy making.
> 
> Right? This was a pilot who probably makes six figures. Do you think he tips? Nah. Most of the rich pax don't!


most pilots & im assuming this one fits that category dont make much hence the uber x, im close to a private airport far from a public one the "rich" pilots roll 1 -3 deep in an xl least in my market

ive never worked past 7:30pm id say 90% of my xl requests could be x, the good ones don't mind paying actual costs, anyone requesting x or pool going less than 10 miles that doesn't hand you least $5 getting in is a thief that knows exactly what they doing at this point, using uber to aide & abett their theft of services.


----------



## whiskeyboat (Oct 14, 2017)

Crappy move by the driver. Once you touch "pickup pax" you have agreed to take them to wherever they have requested to go in the app, for whatever shitty rates your city has. If they want to change destination during the trip that's a different story.

I am not shilling for lyft or uber I am appealing to basic decency. Imagine I am about to sell you a car. We agree on a price. You start counting out the bills and halfway through I say wait, the price is too low, the deal is off. Total d00che move don't ya think?

Rates suck everywhere, ejecting pax mid-ride will not make them any better. Drivers not going online and taking requests will.

I did find it hard to believe that an airline pilot on a tight schedule didn't offer some extra cash to get the ride done and complain about it later. I would think his time is more important than a ten or a twenty.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Okphillip said:


> The problem is that driver accepted the contract when he let this passenger in the car...at that point it was too late.


There is no "contract" verbal or written between the rider and driver. Do you have a contact with McDonalds when you walk through the door?


----------



## New Uber (Mar 21, 2017)

He had no right to kick out the pax. If I have a job that pays $6.00 an hour I move on to another job. This guy is unprofessional. I would not hire this driver at my company if I had one.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Okphillip said:


> The problem is that driver accepted the contract when he let this passenger in the car...at that point it was too late.


Why is it too late?

They can seat you at a restaurant and even take your order. 
Then at any point they can decide they no longer want your business and ask you to leave.


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

akamai said:


> A man who ordered a Lyft to take him to Los Angeles International Airport this week was dropped off at a random parking lot instead after the driver realized how little money he would be making on the trip, according to a video recording of the incident.
> 
> Darryl, a pilot for a major airline who didn't want his last name used or his employer identified, was headed to LAX on Thursday morning for work when the incident took place.
> 
> ...


Uber and Lyft hide the destination and now Uber hides the pickup also. Uber used to show where the pickup was, but not any more.
I wold have completed the trip and then turned off Lyft in favor of Uber for the rest of the day, at least.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Tom Harding said:


> Uber hides the pickup also. Uber used to show where the pickup was, but not any more.


I can understand why Uber would want to do that.

In the Cab business, sometimes people who lived in dangerous areas and sketchy ghettos had difficulty getting a driver to go out and pick them up.

This helps rectify this, Uber realizes that the money of residents of the Crack Towns and Little Newarks of this world spends just like any other money and if they can use tactics to persuade their partners to take these trips, so much the better


----------



## HYPExBEAST (Dec 19, 2017)

akamai said:


> A man who ordered a Lyft to take him to Los Angeles International Airport this week was dropped off at a random parking lot instead after the driver realized how little money he would be making on the trip, according to a video recording of the incident.
> 
> Darryl, a pilot for a major airline who didn't want his last name used or his employer identified, was headed to LAX on Thursday morning for work when the incident took place.
> 
> ...


Lmfao come on now ! I expect this from Uber drivers but not lyft. Shame on you


----------



## cabster (Jul 27, 2017)

Lol, I've read all these posts..... Funny how all you guys sound exactly like the cab drivers everyone
said are scumbags. Don't want short calls, declined bad calls, kick people out of the car. I mean really,
These are all the examples of all the complaints on cab drivers. Only difference between Uber drivers
and cabbies is they do it in some else's car and they get paid a reasonable price for their work. Doesn't
take long in the Cab business ( which is what uber is.. a cab company with an app) to turn cold on people.
Cant figure out for the life of me why people continue working for them.

And no I'm not in the cab business, but my dad was before he passed away...so I guess
I'm biased


----------



## Mr Jinx (Jan 20, 2018)

akamai said:


> A man who ordered a Lyft to take him to Los Angeles International Airport this week was dropped off at a random parking lot instead after the driver realized how little money he would be making on the trip, according to a video recording of the incident.
> 
> Darryl, a pilot for a major airline who didn't want his last name used or his employer identified, was headed to LAX on Thursday morning for work when the incident took place.
> 
> ...


What the driver did was highly unprofessional and makes zero sense. If you get someone in your car, then you are committed and do the drive. I had rides I regret, but that is the game. Unless the rider does something, appears too drunk, makes a mess, is rude, inconsiderate whatever, but if he/she is professional then take the ride.

It also makes zero sense. Rides to the airport are generally good and 15-30 mins isn't a bad drive. Not too mention you are likely to get a quick rematch.

This driver deserves to be deactivated.


----------



## LAXpert (Dec 11, 2016)

I have driven a good number of commercial and private pilot's and I cannot recall one of them ever referring to any male as a dude, fishy on the pilot thing.

Note to driver, when you see somebody start to get in your car in a pilot's kit there's a very good chance you're going to the airport. Kindly tell him sorry I don't have my LAX permit request another ride and cancel the trip before it starts.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

If i was the pilot I would have been like I agree here is $20.00 bucks. Problem solved...


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

TBolt said:


> Honestly, *Uber and Lyft drivers should organize 1 day where every driver doesn't log in.* Shit will begin to improve for drivers then...


Do you have any idea how many times that's been tried? It's amazing that these kids can get together and organize school walkouts across the country and yet Uber drivers who are going broke can't organize a work stoppage for one day.



whiskeyboat said:


> Crappy move by the driver. Once you touch "pickup pax" you have agreed to take them to wherever they have requested to go in the app, for whatever shitty rates your city has. If they want to change destination during the trip that's a different story.
> 
> I am not shilling for lyft or uber I am appealing to basic decency. Imagine I am about to sell you a car. We agree on a price. You start counting out the bills and halfway through I say wait, the price is too low, the deal is off. Total d00che move don't ya think?
> 
> ...


In your example you agree on a price. We never really agree on a price because we don't know what we're going to get paid. We might know per mile and per minute but we don't know exactly how long the trip is going to take and how annoying it's going to be and how far away we're going to have to drive back and have dead miles.

Plus if that happened and you really want the car you could always offer more money. Also, if you're going to use that as an example (the price of the car being equivalent to the price of the Uber or Lyft trip) you have to remember that the price that you "agreed on" is probably a third of the Blue Book value of the car ( and it made no sense that you were being offered such a ridiculous price in the first place.)


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

Mr Jinx said:


> What the driver did was highly unprofessional and makes zero sense. If you get someone in your car, then you are committed and do the drive. I had rides I regret, but that is the game. Unless the rider does something, appears too drunk, makes a mess, is rude, inconsiderate whatever, but if he/she is professional then take the ride.
> 
> It also makes zero sense. Rides to the airport are generally good and 15-30 mins isn't a bad drive. Not too mention you are likely to get a quick rematch.
> 
> This driver deserves to be deactivated.


You don't understand. At rush hour it can take at least that long to go 5 miles due to the congestion around the airport. But totally unprofessional on drivers part as he could've declined or cancelled the ride earlier



Fuzzyelvis said:


> Do you have any idea how many times that's been tried? It's amazing that these kids can get together and organize school walkouts across the country and yet Uber drivers who are going broke can't organize a work stoppage for one day.
> 
> In your example you agree on a price. We never really agree on a price because we don't know what we're going to get paid. We might know per mile and per minute but we don't know exactly how long the trip is going to take and how annoying it's going to be and how far away we're going to have to drive back and have dead miles.
> 
> Plus if that happened and you really want the car you could always offer more money. Also, if you're going to use that as an example (the price of the car being equivalent to the price of the Uber or Lyft trip) you have to remember that the price that you "agreed on" is probably a third of the Blue Book value of the car ( and it made no sense that you were being offered such a ridiculous price in the first place.)


Base rates are unprofitable regardless of distance. The extreme alternative would've been to drive 3 hours to San Diego and deadhead back all for $90. So it's his fault for accepting base rate in th first place, and one 15 min away at that.


----------



## BiggestScamInHistory (Jan 19, 2016)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> My God! That is crazy. I drive an UberX by the way and work in Denver & Boulder (CO). I drive about 30 hours a week, mostly nights as I like the cocktail crowd.
> 
> Denver drivers had a miles & time deduction last year, too. We are at .56 a mile. Down from .79. Surge is all but gone and boost is there but not like it used to be.
> 
> ...


You must be a magician making $2.80 a mile when you yourself said your city's rates are now 56 cents a mile. $292 in 5.5 hours??? Yeah, I call bull***t


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

cabster said:


> Lol, I've read all these posts..... Funny how all you guys sound exactly like the cab drivers everyone
> said are scumbags. Don't want short calls, declined bad calls, kick people out of the car. I mean really,
> These are all the examples of all the complaints on cab drivers. Only difference between Uber drivers
> and cabbies is they do it in some else's car and they get paid a reasonable price for their work. Doesn't
> ...


Uber driver = cab driver


----------



## Mr Jinx (Jan 20, 2018)

hulksmash said:


> You don't understand. At rush hour it can take at least that long to go 5 miles due to the congestion around the airport. But totally unprofessional on drivers part as he could've declined or cancelled the ride earlier
> 
> Base rates are unprofitable regardless of distance. The extreme alternative would've been to drive 3 hours to San Diego and deadhead back all for $90. So it's his fault for accepting base rate in th first place, and one 15 min away at that.


I know LA's traffic is nutz, but so is the traffic around OHare in Chicago that I deal with. I rarely drive during the week, but Sundays from Chicago to OHare can be stop go the whole time, but those are still rides I want


----------



## Blahgard (Aug 16, 2016)

You get what you pay for. Serves the chepasss pax right.


----------



## Dinoberra (Nov 24, 2015)

Some dumb entitled prick having a bad day, surprised it made the best.


----------



## uber1969 (Dec 22, 2016)

ÜberKraut said:


> Ant mistake #1: Accepting the Pilot's Ping at non-surge rate.
> Clearly the driver didn't think this through.
> WTF?
> Seller's remorse?
> ...


um wrong . This isn't a job .. you don't get paid to end of trip . What do you mean did he think it through? lyft doesn't show you destination to you arrive. how about lyft and uber give you the destination and amount earned before accepting job?


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

uber1969 said:


> um wrong . This isn't a job .. you don't get paid to end of trip . What do you mean did he think it through? lyft doesn't show you destination to you arrive. how about lyft and uber give you the destination and amount earned before accepting job?


I don't drive in L.A. but I do know MY market quite well.
80% of the time I can give you the destination from the Ping Location, Time of Day, etc. BEFORE I accept it.
It's really not that difficult.

As to this case, did you read the article?
If you accept a ping in Hermosa Beach what do you think the probability of going to the airport is?
If you pull up and see a guy in a Pilot uniform what do you think that probability is?
Once you begin a trip...
Finish it.
IMO










Has anyone bothered to check the math on that presumed $6 net?
Seems a little low to me given 45 minutes of drive time.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

uber1969 said:


> um wrong . This isn't a job .. you don't get paid to end of trip . What do you mean did he think it through? lyft doesn't show you destination to you arrive. how about lyft and uber give you the destination and amount earned before accepting job?


 At those rates, any given amount you make would not be worth the time, effort, gas, etc needed to make that amount. If I gave you a 50 mile trip 1.5 hours away, and paid you $40 without guaranteeing you a return fare, would you think it was a good deal? So this is what is meant when we say the driver didn't think it through by accepting base ride.



ÜberKraut said:


> I don't drive in L.A. but I do know MY market quite well.
> 80% of the time I can give you the destination from the Ping Location, Time of Day, etc. BEFORE I accept it.
> It's really not that difficult.
> 
> ...


6 miles and 45 min is little over $9. Not $6 but not too far off and not quite a game changer


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Driver options and repercussions:

1. Cancel trip. Get paid zero. Small chance of pax offering money to take him anyway.

2. Start trip, drop off nearby. Get paid minimum. Better chance of pax offering cash to complete trip.

Should have chosen 1., but chose 2. instead. Got paid more. Also got national attention, probably termed from Lyft.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

Mista T said:


> Driver options and repercussions:
> 
> 1. Cancel trip. Get paid zero. Small chance of pax offering money to take him anyway.
> 
> ...


Option 0: Let ping expire or press decline button based on distance to ping, Surge rate, time of day, location, probability of getting a better trip shortly after, and probability of ride being a shitty trip back to the airport.


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

hulksmash said:


> Option 0: Let ping expire or press decline button based on distance to ping, Surge rate, time of day, location, probability of getting a better trip shortly after, and probability of ride being a shitty trip back to the airport.


Exactly!

I was just curious about the numbers, but yeah... 9 bucks stinks too. 
Have a driving strategy that is profitable FOR YOU or don't drive.


----------



## Joshua J (Aug 1, 2017)

It's a gig job with a gig mentality. Blame Uber, Blame Lyft, blame the lack of incentives for good customer service, blame the fact a 5***** rating pays the same as a 1*. Blame no tips. Blame it all.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Well well well ...


----------



## Hannibalb (Jan 19, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> "He was on a tight schedule"
> 
> Translates as "running late and expected the driver to hurry."
> 
> Who wants to bet he said something to the driver about getting him to work faster and the driver dumped him at that point?


More than likely the pilot was acting like a demanding ******, which prompted the driver to 'reevaluate' the trip.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> I don't the driver had a particular problem with Cheapo, I think it was something the man said that offended him.


I it not uncommon that people headed to the train station or airport are in a hurry and make it clear every minute of the ride, as if it is OUR responsibility to get them there post haste. I think they should plan well ahead and leave plenty of room for the ride that doesn't include huffing and puffing because the driver isn't going fast enough.



NorthNJLyftacular said:


> No matter what you think of what this driver did, I think anyone who's done 1k rides can relate to THAT FEELING. The one you get when it dawns on you that you're going to get SCREWED on a ride.( For me it's usually when I drive someone to an NYC airport from here in NJ. I don't do that anymore.) You get a sick feeling in your stomach and your heart starts pounding. You have to make a decision quickly; cancel or not. And if you're like me, in those moments you may also wonder: "Why the hell am I doing this? How did I end up here? Will life insurance pay out for a suicide?"
> 
> So while what the driver in the article did seems nuts to most people, I can absolutely relate to the mindset that lead him to do it.


One of my "breaking points" was 4 huge college guys carrying a case of beer wanting me to drive them half a mile. I just couldn't. I cancelled and said Jesus Christ WALK!!! I can't take it anymore!!! I avoid the college generally, and this is why.



dkhosistraviskmadoffda2nd said:


> acceptence rate hovers round 10% cancel rate i keep in the 20s for 2+ years, snow days are fun they dont surge anymore so i did get it to 2% a few times, no im not driving 20 minutes in a snow storm for the same rate so ill turn the phone to silent and avoid 400+ pings that day, boom lying ghost car because uber liars haha
> 
> used to get warnings haven't had one in years, they cant for acceptance because of judge ruling, & cancel is based on local average so the more everyone cancels the better plus im thinking eventually a judge will do the same for cancel rates...
> 
> ...


I thought if you started a trip, you can't cancel. Am I missing something, because this is genius. I also refuse Walmart, grocery stores, bus stops and wish I could avoid foreign names, some are nice but most are just jerks.



BurgerTiime said:


> There is no "contract" verbal or written between the rider and driver. Do you have a contact with McDonalds when you walk through the door?


No kidding, haha! We're Ride SHARE, not Ride YouScrewMe.



hulksmash said:


> You don't understand. At rush hour it can take at least that long to go 5 miles due to the congestion around the airport. But totally unprofessional on drivers part as he could've declined or cancelled the ride earlier
> 
> Base rates are unprofitable regardless of distance. The extreme alternative would've been to drive 3 hours to San Diego and deadhead back all for $90. So it's his fault for accepting base rate in th first place, and one 15 min away at that.


He may be new and didn't know he could ignore a 15 minute away call. Why do you think Uber relies on millions of new drivers? They have no clue and do whatever Uber/Lyft asks until they're burned often enough. Most quit.



uber1969 said:


> um wrong . This isn't a job .. you don't get paid to end of trip . What do you mean did he think it through? lyft doesn't show you destination to you arrive. how about lyft and uber give you the destination and amount earned before accepting job?


That is exactly the way it should be. Their determining how much we're paid would seem to make them the employer and not "just an app"


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

I honestly would hit the driver and possibly carjack him.


----------



## TedInTampa (Apr 5, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Sometimes a little govt intervention is necessary.


In this present crisis, government is not the solution to our problem; government is the problem. From time to time we've been tempted to believe that society has become too complex to be managed by self-rule, that government by an elite group is superior to government for, by, and of the people. Well, if no one among us is capable of governing himself, then who among us has the capacity to govern someone else? All of us together, in and out of government, must bear the burden. The solutions we seek must be equitable, with no one group singled out to pay a higher price. - Ronald Reagan


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

TedInTampa said:


> In this present crisis, government is not the solution to our problem; government is the problem. From time to time we've been tempted to believe that society has become too complex to be managed by self-rule, that government by an elite group is superior to government for, by, and of the people. Well, if no one among us is capable of governing himself, then who among us has the capacity to govern someone else? All of us together, in and out of government, must bear the burden. The solutions we seek must be equitable, with no one group singled out to pay a higher price. - Ronald Reagan


Respectfully I disagree. Sometimes (not often) we NEED someone looking out for us.

Take this simple example: Pax orders a ride. Driver shows up, is clearly intoxicated. Pax cancels ride, calls Uber. But this is only accusation #1, so Uber does nothing. Society needs a police force, so pax can call 911 and protect others. Without that government intervention, the driver continues driving and maybe kills people.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Okphillip said:


> The problem is that driver accepted the contract when he let this passenger in the car...at that point it was too late.


Contract " UPDATE"

Uber does it all the time !



TedInTampa said:


> In this present crisis, government is not the solution to our problem; government is the problem. From time to time we've been tempted to believe that society has become too complex to be managed by self-rule, that government by an elite group is superior to government for, by, and of the people. Well, if no one among us is capable of governing himself, then who among us has the capacity to govern someone else? All of us together, in and out of government, must bear the burden. The solutions we seek must be equitable, with no one group singled out to pay a higher price. - Ronald Reagan


" Mr. Gorbachev, Build that Wall !"

times change.

Uber pays change.



Uber Crack said:


> Well well well ...
> View attachment 221960


6 HOURS !


----------



## dkhosistraviskmadoffda2nd (Apr 7, 2018)

Uber Crack said:


> Well well well ...
> View attachment 221960


so instead of paying you a legal wage for the short illegal blank contracts/ trips we send to coerce free labor......we'll let you stay in a queue for 6 hours as a reward so stay online all day or least 6 more hours lmao & maybe just maybe next time youll get a ride that pays you a legal wage?

man this is priceless

arent they admitting short trips dont cover drivers costs i.e. unpaid labor i.e. coerced labor i.e. modern day slavery & literal human trafficking lmao


----------



## RedoBeach (Feb 27, 2016)

dennis09 said:


> You're the type that actually beleived them when they called you a "business owner". Well guess what, you're not. They use that to screw you over even further by leaving you with the taxes and expenses.







"Cause I'm that type of guy.."



UBERPROcolorado said:


> Our airport trips average $22.
> 
> If you are not happy with the fees paid by your rideshare company, you DO NOT take it out on the rider. Either take the good with the bad or find a new line of work.


That's because your airport is in an entirely different city to begin with, and in the middle of BFE.. Not to mention has numerous underground tunnels leading to god knows what and Nazi doom and gloom painted all over the walls near baggage claim.

The trip from the airport entrance to parking is several miles alone.


----------



## FaaaUber (Feb 18, 2016)

New Uber said:


> He had no right to kick out the pax. If I have a job that pays $6.00 an hour I move on to another job. This guy is unprofessional. I would not hire this driver at my company if I had one.


Don't you work for Uber you imposter?


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

RedoBeach said:


> "Cause I'm that type of guy.."
> 
> That's because your airport is in an entirely different city to begin with, and in the middle of BFE.. Not to mention has numerous underground tunnels leading to god knows what and Nazi doom and gloom painted all over the walls near baggage claim.
> 
> The trip from the airport entrance to parking is several miles alone.


True! DIA is a 28 min drive from downtown....in good traffic and clear roads..........

Drive safe.


----------



## RedoBeach (Feb 27, 2016)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> True! DIA is a 28 min drive from downtown....in good traffic and clear roads..........
> 
> Drive safe.


But the propellers on the wall while you're on the train make up for it all, lol. Have you ever checked out the stories regarding the "strange" construction of that place and insane budget attributed to it? Pretty creepy.

And what was wrong with Stapleton, to begin with? Stranger things..!

Wash Park native here but haven't lived there for years.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

RedoBeach said:


> "Cause I'm that type of guy.."
> 
> That's because your airport is in an entirely different city to begin with, and in the middle of BFE.. Not to mention has numerous underground tunnels leading to god knows what and Nazi doom and gloom painted all over the walls near baggage claim.
> 
> The trip from the airport entrance to parking is several miles alone.


Papers Pleeze !
Where is your Chip !

You must come with me !

( for Domestuc flights at that !)

LOOK WHAT THEYVE DONE TO OUR COUNTRY !


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

RedoBeach said:


> But the propellers on the wall while you're on the train make up for it all, lol. Have you ever checked out the stories regarding the "strange" construction of that place and insane budget attributed to it? Pretty creepy.
> 
> And what was wrong with Stapleton, to begin with? Stranger things..!
> 
> Wash Park native here but haven't lived there for years.


Lol. The DIA story is pretty wild. Most of the tales have been debunked. Still some of the art and other strange things that went on cant be ignored. There is no question that something is under the airport, other than the bankrupt baggage system.


----------



## Failed Login (Nov 13, 2017)

We've all had trips like this where we got really frustrated, at least I have. Can't say I'd handle it like this driver did, but I wasn't in his exact scenario or know all the facts. I do know... I was flying home from LAX a few Thursday nights ago, took a Pool from LA Live that only included one other rider for a very short part of my trip. Driver and I got near LAX and it was a mess. Took us over 30 minutes to get from entrance to drop-off spot, and that's with him taking me to Arrivals rather than Departures. Poor driver wasn't making anything on the ride. I know he was frustrated but he stayed professional. I left him a tip larger than the fare since it killed so much of his time. Best I remember, my portion of the Pool fare was $16 and I was in the car almost an hour. The other lady was on about a 5 minute ride so I know he didn't make more than $3-$5 from her. Poor guy still had to get out of the airport after dropping me so I know he was without another ride for a while. He stood to make below $15 combined from us for that hour or more.


----------



## RedoBeach (Feb 27, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Papers Pleeze !
> Where is your Chip !
> 
> You must come with me !
> ...


It occurred to me finally that they don't really need to chip us.. They pretty much already have., through our phones!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

RedoBeach said:


> It occurred to me finally that they don't really need to chip us.. They pretty much already have., through our phones!


Free Phones given out by Obama.

Before Snowden blew the whistle.


----------



## RedoBeach (Feb 27, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Free Phones given out by Obama.
> 
> Before Snowden blew the whistle.


And people still wonder why the gov'mt thought it so important to ensure everyone had access to digital converters when the switch was made from analog tv. Entertainment, of course!  They certainly don't want us to miss our programming!


----------



## TedJ (May 8, 2017)

Cigars said:


> Kudos to the driver that treated his customer the way Uber and Lyft treat him.


Lyft did as Uber does to us. We are sitting in the Airport Q waiting on a ride. I've been waiting with a 3.0 surge only to get given a trip from a hotel not at the airport. Or they've tried to give me a Uber Eats while I'm almost up in a 2.5 surge while in the Q. Why shouldn't the driver be ticked off and want the rider out of his car. Uber and Lyft do this to us. Why should the driver be punished for passing on the companies policy.


----------

